# Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast



## MichaelBonke (13. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2015)

Manchmal glaube ich, dass die heutige Generation einfach wieder solche Lehrer usw. wie bei unseren Großeltern bräuchte. Die ihnen ab und zu auch mal die Ohren langziehen und durchgreifen. Einige kennen heute einfach die Grenzen nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2015)

Das sind die Früchte der Anti-Autoritären Erziehungsmethoden. Eine hinter die Löffel hat früher nicht geschadet. Wieso dann heute ?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das sind die Früchte der Anti-Autoritären Erziehungsmethoden. Eine hinter die Löffel hat früher nicht geschadet. Wieso dann heute ?



omg


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

ja
genau, weil das mit den Frauenrechten und so in den Fünzigern auch so viel besser war


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2015)

Die Ergebnisse sieht man doch heute. Was sich die Jugend heute traut das hätte ich mir zu meiner Zeit nie erlaubt und nie mal ansatzweise in Erwägung gezogen. Ob nun Sachen versauen (sprayen) oder andere Sachen klauen, fremdes Eigentum beschädigen, fehlender Respekt/Anstand vor Älteren o.a. Allein schon bei Kleinigkeiten wegen der Gefahr daß es mal eine Schelle hagelt. Und bei wirklich essentiellen Dingen die ausgeprägte Erziehung/Charakterprägung zum Thema Ehrlichkeit, Anstand und Benehmen. Da bestand auch noch ein ganz anderes Werte-, Ethik- und Rechtebewußtsein. Daher ist der Zusammenhang mit dem Thema Antiautoritäre Erziehung nicht von der Wand gekratzt. Ohne (schmerzhafte) Grenzen zu setzen lernt man nicht. Und es ist nicht schmerzhaft wenn es heißt "Das darfst Du aber nicht machen. Du, Du." Die lachen sich einen Ast und machen weiter. Gibts eine hinter die Löffel, sieht die Sache anders aus. Wenn aber selbst der Staat diese Softie-Erziehung unterstützt werden solche Charaktere umso mehr bestätigt. Weil sie keinerlei ernsthafte Konsequenzen erleben.

Und es gibt immer noch einen riesengroßen Unterschied von eine hinter die Löffel zu verprügeln.

Was hat das ganze aber mit den Frauenrechten zu tun ? Das ist ein Vergleich von Apfel vs. Banane.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sieht man doch heute. Was sich die Jugend heute traut das hätte ich mir zu meiner Zeit nie erlaubt und nie mal ansatzweise in Erwägung gezogen. Ob nun Sachen versauen (sprayen) oder andere Sachen klauen, fremdes Eigentum beschädigen, fehlender Respekt/Anstand vor Älteren o.a. Allein schon wegen der Gefahr daß es mal eine Schelle hagelt.


 LOL ich lach mich kaputt - das ist GENAU das, was komische alte Säcke damals in den 80ern über "uns" gesagt haben - ist Dir das klar? ^^  an sich sogar schon im alten Griechenland...  Sokrates: http://www.gutzitiert.de/zitat_autor_sokrates_thema_jugend_zitat_11962.html


Allein schon das Verallgemeinern: Du beziehst Dich hier auf ein paar auffällige Einzelfälle raus und bewertest daran "die Jugend" - sry, aber das ist echt mega-dämlich.  Vor allem geht in der news ja noch nicht mal um Deutschland... 

Von den Jugendlichen und jüngeren sind hier in D die Mehrzahl sehr wohl - gemessen an der allgemeinen Lockerheit, die unsere Gesellschaft im Vergleich zu früher hatte (man ist ja auch innerhalb der Erwachsenen zueinander viel lockerer und nicht mehr so mit nem Stock im Arsch unterwegs) - höflich, respektvoll, hilfsbereit usw..


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sieht man doch heute. Was sich die Jugend heute traut das hätte ich mir zu meiner Zeit nie erlaubt und nie mal ansatzweise in Erwägung gezogen.



Mittlerweile ist das nicht nur die Jugend. Selbst Erwachsene führen sich heutzutage auf als wären sie wunder wer und nehmen oft keinerlei Rücksicht auf andere Menschen. Sei es im Straßenverkehr, in der Arbeit oder einfach nur in der Freizeit. Es scheint generell Mode geworden zu sein sich wie das größte Arschloch aufzuführen, weil einem sowieso nichts passieren wird, besonders im Rechtstaat Deutschland. Wenn das ein Einblick auf die künftige Entwicklung der Menschheit ist, dann bin ich froh, dass ich mir das nur noch max 60-70 jahre lang ansehen muss, hoffentlich nicht ganz so lange.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2015)

ich werd den käse, den michaelg hier (mal wieder) von sich gibt, nicht mehr kommentieren.
bringt ja eh nix.
der mann scheint in seiner ganz eigenen, kleinen und vor allem sehr sehr traurigen welt zu wohnen.


----------



## Orzhov (13. Juli 2015)

Lasst ihn halt eine andere Ansicht haben, oder seid ihr dafür plötzlich nicht mehr tolerant genug? 

Klare Grenzen konnte und kann man besonders heute gut ohne körperliche Gewalt setzen. Nur sollte dafür die Erziehung vermutlich nicht erst mit der Pubertät beginnen.

@Topic: Na wenigstens bekommt der nicht auch noch eine Bewährungsstrafe.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (13. Juli 2015)

Das hätte alleine deswegen vor 40 Jahren niemand gemacht weil die Technologie dazu vor 40 Jahren nicht vorhanden war. Computer ermöglichen es sowas durchzuziehen, ohne die unmittelbaren Konsequenzen solcher Racheakte und digitaler Bombendrohungen zu spüren. Es ist das Versäumnis, dem Kind verständlich zu machen, dass auch Handeln in der digitalen Welt reale Folgen hat. Das mag der 17jährige vielleicht intellektuell verstehen, aber nicht emotional erfasst haben. Dass die technologische Entwicklung in den letzten Jahrzehnten stark beschleunigt hat und Eltern daher in der Erziehung nicht mithalten können, ist nachvollziehbar. Das hat nichts mit antiautoritärer Erziehung zu tun und körperliche Züchtigung würde solche Fehlentwicklungen wahrscheinlich eher verstärken. Diese Art von Verbrechen werden sicher noch ein paar Jahre zunehmen, bis die ersten Digital Natives Eltern von Teenagern sind.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Juli 2015)

Manchmal geraten solche Subjekte eben von ganz allein auf die schiefe  Bahn, ohne dass die Eltern bei der Erziehung etwas falsch gemacht haben  müssen.



Orzhov schrieb:


> @Topic: Na wenigstens bekommt der nicht auch noch eine Bewährungsstrafe.


Der kann sich jetzt schon mal auf die Salami-Partys freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theojin (13. Juli 2015)

Ist doch richtig so, wer seiner kriminellen Neigung nachgeht, muß auch die Konsequenzen dafür tragen. Wenn ihm langweilig war, dann gibt es ja speziell für Jugendliche durchaus Betätigungsfelder. Und wegen der Belästigung von Frauen und Mädchen würde ich ihm das durchaus auch in seine Akten eintragen, damit er noch lange was davon hat.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das sind die Früchte der Anti-Autoritären Erziehungsmethoden. Eine hinter die Löffel hat früher nicht geschadet. Wieso dann heute ?



Das bringt einem 17-jährigen aber nichts mehr. Und wie er vorher erzogen wurde, wissen wir nicht.


----------



## batesvsronin (13. Juli 2015)

muss man in den USA/Canada denn nicht den Einsatz zahlen? Wenn du hier aus "spass" die Feuerwehr rufst kostet dich das 700 tacken...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Juli 2015)

Die Überschrift finde ich in diesem Fall etwas "untertrieben"...belästigen ist DAS nicht mehr.


----------



## nuuub (13. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e0DToiI1hso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



MichaelG, wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht.

@Bonkic



> der mann scheint in seiner ganz eigenen, kleinen und vor allem sehr sehr traurigen welt zu wohnen.



In diese Welt lebe ich auch wie es aussieht. Der Vorteil dieser Welt ist, ein gesundes Maß an Realität.
Im Gegensatz zu der "Das-Leben-Ist-ein-Ponny-Hoff-Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Piep-Piep-Piep-wir-haben-uns-alle-Lieb" Fraktion die der Meinung ist dass man Gewalt niemals einsetzen darf.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (13. Juli 2015)

In den USA hatten die das mal geplant, aber ob sie es durchgezogen haben weiß ich nicht.
Aber der Typ hat echt einen an der Klatsche. Eine Bombendrohung ist kein Streich mehr, genauso wie Swatting. Der hat wissentlich mit dem Leben anderer gespielt und fand das auch noch witzig. Sorry, aber dem wünsche ich sicher nicht "alles gute", sondern "alles erdenklich schlechte".


----------



## Hoodium (13. Juli 2015)

Der Titel ist schon verniedlichend. Beim Swatting kann auch mal wer erschossen werden, das ist weit mehr als Belästigung.


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2015)

Uiui .. glub da würd ich mich garnicht mehr beherrschen können , wenn er mir auf die Frage "warum das Ganze?",  mit ..."ja mir war langweilig" antworten würde. Dem würd ich so die Kauleiste nach innen verbiegen, dass er glaubt ihn hätte ein Laster erwischt. ..  Schon allein wenn ich daran denke überschuttet es mich mit Wut. Ich glaub ich brauch jetzt ein Kamilentee zum runterkommen.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Juli 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Der Titel ist schon verniedlichend. Beim Swatting kann auch mal wer erschossen werden, das ist weit mehr als Belästigung.


Ich glaub männlichen Streamern könnte es schon eher passieren, dass sie vom SWAT erschossen werden, bei den ganzen halbnackten Streaming-Miezen sieht man ja i.d.R. dass sie keine Waffe am Körper tragen.


----------



## Loosa (13. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das sind die Früchte der Anti-Autoritären Erziehungsmethoden. Eine hinter die Löffel hat früher nicht geschadet. Wieso dann heute ?



Da frage ich mich wie ein 17 jähriger Kanadier an eine deutsche Erziehungsmethode aus den 60-70ern geraten sein soll. Aber ich denke mal du meinst eher eine Form von Laissez-faire. Antiautoritär war _nicht_ regelfrei.

Eine entfernte Verwandte wurde Laissez-faire "erzogen". Das war echt fürchterlich.
Fand sie dann wohl irgendwann auch, da sie später ausgerechnet in die VAE heiratete...


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> LOL ich lach mich kaputt - das ist GENAU das, was komische alte Säcke damals in den 80ern über "uns" gesagt haben - ist Dir das klar? ^^  an sich sogar schon im alten Griechenland...  Sokrates: Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte...
> 
> 
> Allein schon das Verallgemeinern: Du beziehst Dich hier auf ein paar auffällige Einzelfälle raus und bewertest daran "die Jugend" - sry, aber das ist echt mega-dämlich.  Vor allem geht in der news ja noch nicht mal um Deutschland...
> ...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Selbstverständlich gibt es einige Volldeppen, die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen. Aber die kriegen dann einfach im Gegenzug 'n dummen Spruch kassiert.  Aber ansonsten habe ich eher weniger Jugendliche gesehen, die nicht zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Höflichkeit und Respekt aufweisen. 

Sowohl in den 80ern, 90ern und 2000ern gab und gibt es Jugendliche und Erwachsene, die sich benehmen, wie die Vollidioten. Aber einen Idioten als Maß für die gesamte Jugend ran zu ziehen ist schon arg engstirnig und kurzsichtig.


----------



## Maddi20 (13. Juli 2015)

ganz ehrlich? wie kann man eine bombendrohung oder belästigungen aus dem internet von irgendeinem dahergelaufenen kerl ernst nehmen?? wenn mich so jemand anlabern würde, würd ich den halt einfach auf ignor setzen und fertig ist die kiste. wieso kommt der gleich zu 16 monaten in knast nur weil er ein paar pixel auf dem bildschirm verschoben hat. ist doch hirnrissig. wenn es danach ginge könnte man tausende von kleinen kids in knast schicken weil sie sich irgendwo in öffentlichen Foren/chats/Teamspeak... einloggen und irgendwelche leute belästigen. dafür gibt es admins oder eben den igno-button


----------



## Loosa (13. Juli 2015)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> wieso kommt der gleich zu 16 monaten in knast nur weil er ein paar pixel auf dem bildschirm verschoben hat.



Er hat nicht nur Pixel verschoben sondern Spielerinnen Sondereinsatzkommandos der Polizei vorbeigeschickt. Mal abgesehen von den Kosten, Unannehmlichkeiten und potentiell psychischer Belastung kann das schlimmstenfalls tödlich ausgehen.
Ein anderer Phreaker hat 11 Jahre bekommen, allerdings war Swatting nur ein Teil seiner Vergehen.

Und auch Bombendrohungen sind kein Gag und verursachen zumindest hohe Kosten. Trotzdem versagt bei manchen regelmäßig das Hirn bei dem Thema. Erinnere mich an einen Fall wo er (sie?) nur keine Lust hatte mit dem Partner in Urlaub zu fliegen...

Warum sollte es einen Unterschied machen ob jemand Pixel verschiebt, oder Drohungen per Telefon oder Brief verfasst?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2015)

*Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast*

Den Ohrfeigen-Befürworten sei gesagt, dass Kinder, die geschlagen wurden oder mal die ein oder andere Ohrfeige zu viel bekamen, nicht zwingend zu gesetzestreuen, respektvollen Jugendlichen oder Erwachsenen heranwachsen. Es soll sogar das Gegenteil der Fall sein.

Es ist halt auch völlig sinnfrei, Ohrfeigen zu verteilen, wenn das Kind nicht versteht, was es falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Juli 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Den Ohrfeigen-Befürworten sei gesagt, dass Kinder, die geschlagen wurden oder mal die ein oder andere Ohrfeige zu viel bekamen, nicht zwingend zu gesetzestreuen, respektvollen Jugendlichen oder Erwachsenen heranwachsen. Es soll sogar das Gegenteil der Fall sein.



Genau deshalb muss der Einsatz von Watschn, Schelln und Fotzn auch stets wohl überlegt und dosiert erfolgen. Halt so wie in Bayern. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNmarn89hjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Dragnir (13. Juli 2015)

Haben diese Sesselpupser alle nichts zu tun?!  ...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Selbstverständlich gibt es einige Volldeppen, die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen. Aber die kriegen dann einfach im Gegenzug 'n dummen Spruch kassiert.  Aber ansonsten habe ich eher weniger Jugendliche gesehen, die nicht zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Höflichkeit und Respekt aufweisen.
> 
> Sowohl in den 80ern, 90ern und 2000ern gab und gibt es Jugendliche und Erwachsene, die sich benehmen, wie die Vollidioten. Aber einen Idioten als Maß für die gesamte Jugend ran zu ziehen ist schon arg engstirnig und kurzsichtig.


 vor allem sind selbst unter den vermeintlich "böse" wirkenden viele, die an sich doch lieb und nett sind.  Da passt oft das Sprichwort: Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht. Viele Jugendliche wirken laut, locker gekleidet, verhalten sich übertrieben cool und somit automatisch respektlos, aber die sind halt einfach nur gut drauf, ausgelassen und merken gar nicht, dass es manche ältere stört oder gar bedrohlich wirkt. 

Wenn an mich selber denke (ich hab noch nie auch nur eine Schlägerei oder so was gehabt und seit ich Denken kann zb Leuten die Tür aufhalten, Älteren "Herrschaften" nen Platz im Bus anbieten usw.), dann gab es auch etliche Situationen, in denen ich im Alter zwischen 12 und 20 mit meinen Freunden für "Erwachsene" eher bedrohlich gewirkt haben muss z.B. in Bus&Bahn: da haben wir nur unsere Gags und Witze gerissen und waren dabei halt was lauter, ab 16 auch mal mit was im Tee, auch mal die Füße auf den Sitzen abgestützt usw.. Da haben die Leute damals aber sicher auch gedacht "wenn ich denen was sage, krieg ich eins auf die Fresse...", und beim Aussteigen Abstand gehalten  - das Gegenteil wäre der Fall gewesen, wir hätten die Leute vermutlich sogar höflich zuerst aussteigen lassen.   aber dann hätten die vlt. gedacht, dass wir denen dann von hinten eins auf die Nuss hauen...


----------



## hypsi (13. Juli 2015)

was hat das LoL video am ende des artikels zu bedeuten?


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vor allem sind selbst unter den vermeintlich "böse" wirkenden viele, die an sich doch lieb und nett sind.  Da passt oft das Sprichwort: Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht. Viele Jugendliche wirken laut, locker gekleidet, verhalten sich übertrieben cool und somit automatisch respektlos, aber die sind halt einfach nur gut drauf, ausgelassen und merken gar nicht, dass es manche ältere stört oder gar bedrohlich wirkt.
> 
> Wenn an mich selber denke (ich hab noch nie auch nur eine Schlägerei oder so was gehabt und seit ich Denken kann zb Leuten die Tür aufhalten, Älteren "Herrschaften" nen Platz im Bus anbieten usw.), dann gab es auch etliche Situationen, in denen ich im Alter zwischen 12 und 20 mit meinen Freunden für "Erwachsene" eher bedrohlich gewirkt haben muss z.B. in Bus&Bahn: da haben wir nur unsere Gags und Witze gerissen und waren dabei halt was lauter, ab 16 auch mal mit was im Tee, auch mal die Füße auf den Sitzen abgestützt usw.. Da haben die Leute damals aber sicher auch gedacht "wenn ich denen was sage, krieg ich eins auf die Fresse...", und beim Aussteigen Abstand gehalten  - das Gegenteil wäre der Fall gewesen, wir hätten die Leute vermutlich sogar höflich zuerst aussteigen lassen.   aber dann hätten die vlt. gedacht, dass wir denen dann von hinten eins auf die Nuss hauen...


Aufgrund meiner Glatze und meinem 2 Wochen-Bart seh ich für viele aus, wie ein Nazi...unter Freunden werd ich daher gern mal als "Ur-Nazi" bezeichnet.  Ich hatte zwar auch schon so meine Schlägereien und völligen Unfug abgezogen, aber war sonst immer zu Fremden respektvoll und höflich. Heute bin ich trotz meines Aussehens die Friedlichkeit in Person.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic
> In diese Welt lebe ich auch wie es aussieht.



das tut mir sehr leid für dich. wirklich!
aber für michaelg freuts mich natürlich. dann ist er dort wenigstens nicht ganz alleine. [emoji4]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2015)

Bonkic, unser selbst ernannter Erziehungsexperte... *rolleyes*

Mal in die Runde gefragt:
Wer der Anwesenden hat überhaupt Kinder, hmm?

Gewisse Anwesende, die von Dingen, von denen sie Null, aber wirklich Null Ahnung haben, sollten echt mal Ruhe geben und aufhören sich hier wichtig zu machen. Dann bleibt einem diese Diskussion unter Laien erspart. Da krümmen sich doch glatt meine Fußnägel nach oben. [emoji52]


----------



## Frullo (14. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer der Anwesenden hat überhaupt Kinder, hmm?



2 an der Zahl, Junge 12, Mädel 10.

Manchmal würde ich sie ja schon gerne hinter den Mond schiessen, geschlagen habe ich sie trotzdem nie (inkl. Ohrfeigen, die ja für einige hier offenbar nicht zu körperlicher Züchtigung gehören...).

Darf ich jetzt mitreden, ja?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt mitreden, ja?


Meine Worte waren an jene gerichtet die ganz genau wissen dass sie gemeint sind. [emoji57]


----------



## Frullo (14. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meine Worte waren an jene gerichtet die ganz genau wissen dass sie gemeint sind. [emoji57]



Tja, ich fühle mich betroffen, weil ich hier Bonkic's Meinung teile: Die Jugend von heute ist nicht schlechter als die Jugend von gestern - sie hat nur andere Möglichkeiten, Unsinn anzustellen. Nur haben viele von uns Osama und Co. an 911 gewinnen lassen, indem wir (vermeintliche) Sicherheit gegen (echte) Freiheit eingetauscht haben...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Juli 2015)

Also ich kann eigentlich nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass "eine hinter die Löffel" bei mir nichts aber rein gar nichts bewirkt hat. War eher meinen sagen wir mal anti-autoritären Verhaltensweisen förderlich. Und es hat wegen nur 2 Ohrfeigen in meiner Kindheit bis nahezu mitte meiner 20er Jahre gedauert, dass ich der Person dafür vergeben habe. Soviel zu "Schadet nicht!"

Dummes Gewäsch


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bonkic, unser selbst ernannter Erziehungsexperte... *rolleyes*



ich muss kein erziehungsexperte sein, um zu wissen, dass schläge immer falsch sind. 
und die behauptung der älteren, dass die gerade aktuelle jugend schlimmer ist als man selbst war, muss man eigentlich nicht mal ernsthaft kommentieren. das ist der normale kreislauf.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bonkic, unser selbst ernannter Erziehungsexperte... *rolleyes*
> 
> Mal in die Runde gefragt:
> Wer der Anwesenden hat überhaupt Kinder, hmm?
> ...


Jetzt musste ich doch mal laut lachen ... auf Arbeit. Ich sitz immer noch kichernd vor meinem PC.

Hast du mir nicht in anderen Diskussionen groß und breit erklärt, dass du bei bestimmten keine eigene Erfahrung haben musst und dir trotzdem eine Meinung bilden kannst? Das waren doch genau deine Worte und jetzt stellst du dich hier hin, und behauptest das Gegenteil!

Herrlich. 

Davon ab, wenn ein Lehrer mein(e) Kind(er) schlagen sollte, hat diese Person ganz schnell ganz viel Ärger am Hals. Es ist ja wohl ein absolutes Unding, dass eine fremde Person Hand anlegt. Davon ab, man erzieht sein Kind so, dass man ihm beibringt anderen auf die Fresse hauen ist uncool, aber Schläge vom Lehrer sind in Ordnung?  

Fail.

Davon ab, ich hab 'damals' von meinen Eltern auch mal eine Ohrfeige bekomme, es hat mir nicht geschadet und zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war diese ggf. berechtigt, ich bin meinen Eltern auch nicht böse. Bei weitem nicht. 

Allerdings haben meine Frau und ich einen gemeinsamen Nenner: Kindererziehung ohne körperliche Züchtigung. Was mir persönlich absolut suspekt ist, wie man seine Kinder 'antiautoritär' Erziehen kann. Das ist der größte Fehler überhaupt. Nur hat das weder in die eine, noch in die andere Richtung mit Schlägen zutun.

Man kann seine Kinder auch mit Autorität und dem damit einhergehenden Respekt vor anderen Erziehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2015)

*Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast*

Warum muss man Kinder haben, um mitreden zu können? Wir waren doch alle selbst mal Kind. [emoji14]

Meine Eltern haben es ohne Ohrfeigen geschafft, mich gut zu erziehen, so dass ich jetzt ein sehr gutes Leben führe. In meinem Freundeskreis bin ich da nicht die Ausnahme. 

Dürfen denn die Kinder von denjenigen, die körperliche Züchtigung befürworten, auch von anderen Familienmitgliedern oder Freunden geohrfeigt werden, wenn sie sich daneben benehmen, oder obliegt das nur den Eltern?


----------



## nuuub (14. Juli 2015)

Mal überlegen...

Meine Mutter war Sekretärin in der Schule in die ich auch gehen musste. Das bedeutet sie wusste schon Bescheid über den Mist den ich angestellt habe bevor ich überhaupt die Schule verlassen habe. Meine Mutter hat mich nie geschlagen, mein Vater hat es erledigt ^^ Teppichklopfer oder Ledergürtel, in besonderen fällen auch mal ein Antenenkabel.
Die Straffe war angemessen im Verhältnis zu der Tat. Habe viel Mist gebaut...

Hat es geschadet? Also ich weiß es nicht. Ich liebe meine Eltern und nehme ihnen nichts übel, ich habe es jedes mal verdient.

Ganz im Gegenteil, meine Eltern tun mir Leid dass ich ihnen durch meinen Blödsinn soviel Kummer bereitet habe.

War aber eine andere Zeit und ein anderes Land. Ich finde die vergleiche immer wieder Lustig.

Wenn einem Kind hier in Deutschland ein Fahrrad geklaut wird, rennen die Eltern in einen Laden und kaufen dem Kind ein neues damit das Kind nicht weint.
Wenn in Polen einem Kind das Fahrrad geklaut wird, kriegt der erst mal eine Abreibung weil er auf sein zeug nicht aufpassen kann.

Das mag im ersten Moment herzlos klingen, bringt aber eines der wichtigsten regeln des Lebens in den Mittelpunkt:

Taten haben Konsequenzen!

Wer lügt, darf sich nicht wundern wenn man ihn als Lügner bezeichnet.
Wer stiehlt darf sich nicht wundern wenn er als Dieb bezeichnet wird.
Wer sich wie ein Ar***ch benimmt darf sich nicht wundern wenn man ihn auch so nennt.

Was uns zum Thema bringt, in mehreren fällen Swatting, Rache an Frauen weil sie seine Zuneigung ablehnen, in fast 2 Dutzend fällen. Also bitte... Was hat er den gedacht was passiert? Er wird ein internet-star?

16 Monate sind gerechtfertigt, es hätten ruhig ein paar mehr sein können. Meine Meinung nach ist er damit noch glimpflich davon gekommen. Zu den 16 Monaten Strafe würde ich als Richter nochmal danach ein Jahr Internet verbot drauf packen. Verstößt er dagegen, nochmal ein Jahr absitzen.

In einem Fall gebe ich der anderen "Fraktion" hier aber auch recht, es ist nicht nur ein Problem der Jugend von heute, es ist ein allgemeines Problem der Gesellschaft.
Bestes Beispiel sind zb Uli Hoeneß und Alice Schwarzer. Der Hoeness betrügt das ganze Land, und als es zu straffe kommt versucht er noch auszuteilen, "Ich empfinde jetzt Hass" oder "es ist noch nicht vorbei" usw. Genau wie Schwarzer, hinterzieht seit 30 Jahren Steuern und regt sich auf wenn die Presse negativ über sie schreibt. Dann kommen Sprüche wie "Die Männer sind schuld, ich hatte in den 80-ern angst dass ich aus Deutschland vor den Männern fliehen muss und habe deswegen Geld in der Schweiz versteckt".

Sind alles Menschen die die wohl wichtigste Regeln des Lebens nicht begriffen haben. Die gibt es überall, egal in welchem Alter, welches Geschlecht oder welche Nationalität.


----------



## Orzhov (14. Juli 2015)

Wann genau sind wir eigentlich in die Bereiche Kindererziehung und Reflektionen über die eigene Kindheit abgedriftet? Mich wundert es ein wenig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2015)

*Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast*



nuuub schrieb:


> Mal überlegen...
> 
> Meine Mutter war Sekretärin in der Schule in die ich auch gehen musste. Das bedeutet sie wusste schon Bescheid über den Mist den ich angestellt habe bevor ich überhaupt die Schule verlassen habe. Meine Mutter hat mich nie geschlagen, mein Vater hat es erledigt ^^ Teppichklopfer oder Ledergürtel, in besonderen fällen auch mal ein Antenenkabel.
> Die Straffe war angemessen im Verhältnis zu der Tat. Habe viel Mist gebaut...



Haben die Schläge denn dazu geführt, dass du dein Verhalten umgehend geändert hast?

Wenn du sagst, dass du als Strafe Schläge erhieltest und viel Mist gebaut hast, klingt das erst einmal so, als hätten die Prügel nicht viel bewirkt. 

Ich kenne durch eine Freundin Geschichten aus einem Projekt mit schwer erziehbaren Kindern. Die haben alle ein gewalttätiges Elternhaus als Hintergrund und bei denen haben die Prügel mitnichten dazu geführt, dass sie ein verantwortungsbewusstes Leben führen, sondern eher dazu, dass sie noch mehr Wut in sich trugen und aufbegehrt haben, bis ihre Eltern gar nicht mehr klar kamen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2015)

Müssen den wirklich hier ein paar meinen ihre Lange widerlegten Erziehungsmethoden ausbreiten, die schon vor Jahren als Blödsinnig widerlegt wurden?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2015)

Also ich bin absolut gegen Gewaltanwendung. Konsequent kann man auch anders sein. Wenn ich z.B. früher in der Schule mistgebaut hätte oder meine Noten wären so dermaßen schlecht gewesen, dass die Versetzung gefährdet gewesen wäre, dann wäre mein PC sofort für einige Zeit aus dem Zimmer entfernt worden. Dafür gabs umgekehrt auch Lob, wenn man etwas sehr gut gemacht hat. Man muss bei einem Kind eben immer die gesunde Mischung zwischen Streicheleinheit und Arschtritt (nicht wörtlich nehmen) finden. Ein Mensch muss lernen, wo die Grenzen sind und dass die Überschreitung dieser zu Konsequenzen führt. 

Als ich noch zur Schule ging, da gab es noch den ein oder anderen sehr strengen Lehrer. Irgendwelche Türen auf dem Klo vollschmieren gabs da nicht. Die haben die Leute dann nachmittags antanzen lassen und sie mussten mit den Putzfrauen dort alles gemeinsam sauber machen. Glaubt mir, die haben das nie wieder gemacht 

Vielleicht sollte man solche Leute, die andere bedrohen, Gewalt anwenden, dann einfach mal ein paar Wochen auf den Bau schicken. Die ganze Zeit schwere Steine schleppen lassen und und und..... Die werden das dann sicher auch nicht mehr machen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2015)

Mir scheint hier wird ein einfacher und seltener Klapps auf den Hintern gleich mit übler Misshandlung verwechselt. Dann müsste ich mich ja glatt betroffen fühlen, denn ich hab in meiner Kindheit auch mal was auf dem Podex bekommen, und wenn dann nicht unverdient, denn ich war gewiss nicht immer leicht oder gar ein Engelskind (und da können andere reden was sie wollen, die große Masse anderer Kinder ist es auch nicht), aber ich kann nicht sagen dass ich davon seelischen Schaden oder sonstwas davongetragen hätte. Hin und wieder (also noch heute!!!) erzählt mir meine Mutter dass es ihr unendlich leid tut dass sie mir in ein, zwei Ausnahmesituationen mal richtig eine gelangt hätte, aber erstens kann ich mich daran überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern und zweitens muss es ihr auch nicht leid tun, ich bin der geworden der ich bin, und da wird etwas Strenge gewiss auch etwas zum Positiven beigetragen haben.

Und mein Verhältnis zu Vater und Mutter ist ausgezeichnet, daran hat ein Hieb auf die Finger oder eine zwiebelnde Pobacke nichts dran geändert.

Misshandlung ist für mich was völlig anderes, nämlich das was meine Frau an eigenem Leib erfahren musste: Regelrechte Züchtigung per Latschen oder Gürtel. DAS sind mittelalterliche Methoden die heute (und schon damals) überhaupt nicht gehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2015)

*Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast*



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir scheint hier wird ein einfacher und seltener Klapps auf den Hintern gleich mit übler Misshandlung verwechselt.



Nicht ganz; weiter oben beschreibt ein User ja Schläge mit Gürtel, Antennenkabel und Teppichklopfer, die er als angemessen für sein Verhalten bezeichnet.

Keine komplette Verwechslung also. [emoji6]

Für mich ist das vielleicht so unverständlich (auch schon eine Ohrfeige oder Klaps auf den Hintern), weil ich ohne derartige Züchtungen erzogen wurde und dennoch was geworden bin. Das heißt nicht, dass ich ohne Regeln aufgewachsen bin, aber die wurden halt nicht mit körperlichen Strafen geahndet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Für mich ist das vielleicht so unverständlich (auch schon eine Ohrfeige oder Klaps auf den Hintern), weil ich ohne derartige Züchtungen erzogen wurde und dennoch was geworden bin. Das heißt nicht, dass ich ohne Regeln aufgewachsen bin, aber die wurden halt nicht mit körperlichen Strafen geahndet.


Soll wohl so sein, aber man muss im gleichen Atemzug aber nicht so tun als wenn Kinder aus unserer Generation durch kleinere Hiebe für den Rest ihres Leben gezeichnet sind, denn das stimmt einfach nicht. Hat ja der Nanny Rab selbst ausgesprochen. 

Und was auch zu bedenken ist: Kind ist nicht gleich Kind, auch spielt der Charakter eines solchen keine unwesentliche Rolle, und auf diesen hat man trotz Erziehung keinen direkten Einfluss. Ein Sohn/Eine Tochter kann ganz dem Papa/der Mama gehen, muss es aber nicht. Ich hab schon oft genug von Familien gehört wo Kinder aus 1a-Familienverhältnissen kommen und die Eltern echte Vorzeige-Menschen sind, aber an ihrem rebellischen, unverbesserlichen Nachwuchs (kann von zwei Kindern gar nur eines betreffen) gescheitert sind. In solchen Fällen hätte eine strengere Hand vielleicht (!) nicht geschadet. Ohne jetzt in Richtung *echter* Züchtigung zu gehen, versteht sich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2015)

*Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast*

Hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich halte ohrfeigen einfach für sinnfrei. [emoji6]

Edit: Boah, jetzt hast du noch mehr geschrieben. [emoji1]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich halte ohrfeigen einfach für sinnfrei. [emoji6]


Ist dein gutes Recht, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen und bestimmen.
Ich hab unserem Kurzen in seinen knapp 7 Jahren nur ein Paar Male was auf den Hintern gegeben (nie auf die Backen, Ohren oder allgemein Gesicht, das sind für mich Tabu-Zonen), aber nur wenn sein Verhalten mir als Vater gegebenüber, seiner Mutter oder gegenüber anderen Kindern absolut untragbar war und vernünftiges Zureden kein Gehör gefunden hat. Und wenn ich mich 5x im vernünftigen Ton wiederhole und er nur (t)rotzfreche Gegenreaktion zeigt, dann muss er eben auf die unfeine Art erfahren dass sein Handeln nicht ohne Strafe bleibt. Und das war in einigen Fällen wo er verbal-beleidigend wurde (das böse A-Wort oder andere Kraftausdrücke, das er im Kindergarten bzw. in der Schule aufgeschnappt hat und nachahmte) oder gar physisch richtig grob wurde.

Ich bin froh dass ich es selten machen musste, schäme mich deswegen auch nicht. Mein Sohn hat daraus gelernt und verstanden dass er sich nicht alles erlauben kann. Vor allem möchte ich ihm damit zeigen dass ihm gar viel Schlimmeres droht, wenn er sich sowas in Gegenwart fremder Menschen erlaubt. Dann könnte er über Klappse auf die Arschbacken noch heilfroh sein. 

So, mich würde es nicht wundert wenn ich jetzt von Bonkic (wem sonst ) oder anderen wegen meiner Erziehungsmethoden an den Pranger gestellt werde, aber das kümmert mich nicht. Familienangelegenheiten (und dazu gehört auch Kindererziehung) bleibt unsere Sache, da haben andere nicht mitzureden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2015)

*Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast*

Es bleibt aber auch das Recht anderer, anderer Meinung zu sein und das auch zum Ausdruck zu bringen. [emoji6]

Und jetzt gucke ich weiter Ring.[emoji1]


----------



## Chemenu (14. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ... erzählt mir meine Mutter dass es ihr unendlich leid tut dass sie mir in ein, zwei Ausnahmesituationen mal richtig eine gelangt hätte, aber erstens kann ich mich daran überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern ...



Dann war's a saubere Schelln.


----------



## nuuub (14. Juli 2015)

> Haben die Schläge denn dazu geführt, dass du dein Verhalten umgehend geändert hast?



Ja, den gleichen Mist habe ich kein zweites mal gebaut. Da hatte ich zu viel angst davor den Hintern versohlt zu bekommen. ^^

Im Nachhinein kann ich sagen, ohne meinen Vater und die angst als Kind vor seinen Gürtel würde es womöglich schlimm mit mir enden.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ja, den gleichen Mist habe ich kein zweites mal gebaut. Da hatte ich zu viel angst davor den Hintern versohlt zu bekommen. ^^
> 
> Im Nachhinein kann ich sagen, ohne meinen Vater und die angst als Kind vor seinen Gürtel würde es womöglich schlimm mit mir enden.


 und du glaubst echt, dass halbwegs intelligente Eltern mit einer weichen Hand nicht besser für Dich gewesen wären? Das wäre echt traurig...  denn ich würde mal behaupten, dass VORHER schon viel schiefging und es DANN vielleicht bei Dir echt nicht mehr anders ging als mit Gewalt. Aber wenn man von Anfang an anders gehandelt hätte, hättest du den Mist vlt nicht mal ein ERSTES Mal gebaut...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2015)

*Weibliche LoL-Fans belästigt: Lizard Squad-Mitglied landet 16 Monate im Knast*

Aber Mist hast du ja scheinbar noch ein paar Mal gemacht, wenn neben dem Gürtel noch andere Gegenstände zum Einsatz kamen.

Ist ja auch egal. Wie Sauboy schon sagt: Familienangelegenheit. Obwohl wohl Schluss mit "Das geht nur uns was an" ist, wenn man übertreibt und jemand das Jugendamt ruft. [emoji6]

Ich bin jedenfalls stolz und glücklich, dass meine Eltern auch ohne Watschn ausgekommen sind und sich später für nichts bei mir entschuldigen mussten. Danke meine Lieblingshippies. [emoji8]


----------



## nuuub (14. Juli 2015)

@Herbboy

Ist nicht dein ernst... Meine Eltern sollen also schuld sein?

Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

Also ist in dem Fall hier die Mutter schuld? Vielleicht sollte sie dann ins Gefängnis? ^^

Und nein, sie wären nicht besser für mich gewesen. Ich hätte dann erst recht getan wozu ich Lust hätte.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> 
> Ist nicht dein ernst... Meine Eltern sollen also schuld sein?



ja wer denn sonst?
sie haben ja anscheinend bei der Erziehung versagt


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> 
> Ist nicht dein ernst... Meine Eltern sollen also schuld sein?


  Ich hab rein gar nix von Schuld gesagt, denn viele Eltern wissen es einfach nicht besser. Aber es liegt nahe, dass man es vlt hätte besser machen so können, so dass du ab einem bestimmten Alter auch ohne Gewaltanwendung keine "schlimme" Sachen machst.  Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie gehört, dass man ein normal erzogenes Kind mit Schlägen traktieren muss und normale Strafen wie Hausarrest, kein PC/Handy, kein Fernsehen, kein Taschengeld, zusätzlich im Haushalt helfen als "Strafe" usw. nicht ausreichen, damit es keinen groben Unsinn macht.

 Ich hab aber auch keine Ahnung, was du in welchem Alter und aus welchem Grund gemacht hast, weswegen Dein Vater dich so bestraft hat und da eine andere Form der Strafe nicht ausreichte. Vlt. wird es ja klarer, wenn du da mal erzählst, was du denn da schlimmes gemacht hast, weswegen nichts anderes als Prügel halfen, damit Du es nicht nochmal machst.

Aber an sich muss da vorher schon viel schief gelaufen sein, wenn NUR Prügel dich von einer erneuten "Tat" abhielten. Das ist jedenfalls nicht genetisch vorbestimmt, dass einer Mist bauen will und nur mit Gewalt davon abgehalten werden kann. 




> Und nein, sie wären nicht besser für mich gewesen. Ich hätte dann erst recht getan wozu ich Lust hätte.


  und woher weißt du das? Wenn Deine Eltern mehr gewusst hätten und dich früher schon besser erzogen hätten, vlt auch Dein Umfeld besser gewesen wäre (reine Mutmaßung), dann hättest du vlt. nie einfach ungefragt das gemacht, worauf du als Kind Bock hast, sondern wie die meisten normal erzogenen Kinder gefragt, ob du dies und jenes machen darfst, und bei bestimmten Dingen auch ohne nachzufragen gewusst, dass "man" das einfach nicht macht.


Das schlimme ist, dass solche Leute wie Du, die es selber gut finden, hart angepackt worden zu sein, dann oft auch bei Diskussionen von sich auf andere schließen und bei Straftätern dann besonders harte Strafen fordern, vlt. sogar am liebsten lynchmob-artig selber Hand anlegen wollen, weil sie sich nicht vorstellen können, dass andere Leute vlt. mit einer anderen Form der Strafe viel besser bedient sind und trotzdem genug aufgerüttelt werden, um so was nie wieder zu tun.


----------



## nuuub (14. Juli 2015)

@Enisra

Ja genau. Immer sind die Eltern schuld wenn das Kind böse war. Am besten gleich den Eltern das Kind wegnehmen, schließlich können sie keine Kinder Erziehen.




> und woher weißt du das?



Ganz einfach. Als ich alt genug war und mir die Schläge nichts mehr ausgemacht haben, hat mein Vater aufgehört mich zu bestrafen. Da hatte ich keine Angst mehr.
Habe dann viel schlimmere Sachen gemacht.

Die meisten Menschen halten sich nur an die Gesetze nicht weil sie so gute Menschen sind, sondern weil sie angst vor der Bestrafung haben, vor der Geldstrafe, vor dem Gefängnis.

Hätte der Junge bisschen mehr angst vor eine Straffe, würde er sich zwei mal überlegen ob er den Frauen ein Swat Team in die Wohnung schickt oder irgendwelche Bombendrohungen aussendet.

Im übrigen, es ist nur von der Mutter die rede. Kann es sein dass die Mutter alleinerziehend ist und ihrem Sohn antiautoritär erzogen hat? Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.

Naja, 16 Monate Knast werden ihm beibringen kein Blödsinn mehr zu machen.


----------



## Monalye (14. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Wenn einem Kind hier in Deutschland ein Fahrrad geklaut wird, rennen die Eltern in einen Laden und kaufen dem Kind ein neues damit das Kind nicht weint.
> Wenn in Polen einem Kind das Fahrrad geklaut wird, kriegt der erst mal eine Abreibung weil er auf sein zeug nicht aufpassen kann.
> 
> Das mag im ersten Moment herzlos klingen, bringt aber eines der wichtigsten regeln des Lebens in den Mittelpunkt:
> ...



Großartiger Vergleich, besser hätte man es nicht sagen können, so bin ich auch aufgewachsen. Wenn ich mal wieder mit unvollständigen Malstiften oder was auch immer aus der Schule kam, weil mir das wer rausgeklaut hat, gabs kein Mitleid und es wurde nicht sofort neu gekauft, im Gegenteil, ich bekam noch eine Moralpredigt, das ich auf mein Zeug besser aufpassen muss, schließlich könne man es sich nicht leisten, ständig was neues zu kaufen. Wenn ich dazu nicht in der Lage bin, muss ich halt mit dem abgerantzten alten Zeug zur Schule, ohne Mitleid. Solche Beispiele gibt es viele in meiner Kindheit, genau darin seh ich auch eine Ursache der Einstellung von heutigen Jugendlichen. 

Tolles Video, wenngleich auch bei einigen Kleinigkeiten übertrieben (Schulbuss), aber es sagt genau das aus:




__ Facebook
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Facebook. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Als ich alt genug war und mir die Schläge nichts mehr ausgemacht haben, hat mein Vater aufgehört mich zu bestrafen. Da hatte ich keine Angst mehr.
> Habe dann viel schlimmere Sachen gemacht.


 Eine ganz tragische Sache...   ich denke, du hast dann auch ein Stückweit kein Unrechtsbewusstsein, weil Dein Vater auch keines hatte. Und falls du auch Gewalt ausübst, dann auch sicher weil du Deinen Vater als Vorbild hast: wenn einem was nicht passt, dann immer druff.  

Meine eigentliche Frage war aber, was du denn so schlimmes gemacht hast, als du noch jünger warst. 




> Die meisten Menschen halten sich nur an die Gesetze nicht weil sie so gute Menschen sind, sondern weil sie angst vor der Bestrafung haben, vor der Geldstrafe, vor dem Gefängnis.


 So ein Bullshit. Die weitaus meisten Menschen sind so erzogen, dass sie gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommen, anderen schaden zu wollen, bzw. selbst wenn sie "Lust" drauf hätten machen sie es nicht, weil sie genug Empathie haben und wissen, dass das Leid der Opfer viel schlimmer ist als die postiven Gefühle durch den Mist, auf den man grad Lust hat.  Die meisten unterlassen Straftaten aber nicht WEGEN der Strafe, das ist echt Schwachsinn. Das mag in Grenzfällen vlt. so sein, wenn sich einer überlegt "soll ich das Auto mal just for Fun klauen...?" oder "wollen wir den Typen dahinten mal verprügeln?"  - aber allein, wer auf so eine Idee kommt und das in Erwägung zieht, hat schon eine ziemlich beschissene Erziehung hinter und/oder ein ganz mieses Umfeld um sich. und DIE Leute müssen dann bestraft werden, damit sie das möglichst nicht nochmal machen - denn bei denen ist eben VORHER was schiefgelaufen, und DANN hilft nur noch "Gewalt", nämlich Knast. Und da bin ich ziemlicher sicher, dass du auch mit einer ordentlichen Erziehung erst gar nicht die Dinge gemacht hättest, wegen denen Du Prügel kassiert hast. 

Und das ist kein Vorwurf an die Eltern, weil die wie gesagt oft gar nix dafür können, es nicht besser wissen. Es ist nur eine Erklärung.



> Hätte der Junge bisschen mehr angst vor eine Straffe, würde er sich zwei mal überlegen ob er den Frauen ein Swat Team in die Wohnung schickt oder irgendwelche Bombendrohungen aussendet.


 Und das weißt du weil...??? ^^  in den USA begehen Leute auch morde trotz Todestrafe - und nu? ^^ 



> Im übrigen, es ist nur von der Mutter die rede. Kann es sein dass die Mutter alleinerziehend ist und ihrem Sohn antiautoritär erzogen hat? Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.


 es kann eben so gut sein, dass seine Mutter zu wenig Zeit hatte, ihn normal zu erziehen, er also an sich einfach nur "keine" Erziehung hatte und er daher kein Bewusstsein für Recht und Unrecht hat. Es kann auch sein, dass man ihn ständig übel verprügelt hat und er das nun wiederum damit kompensiert, dass ER mal "die Macht" hat - die Anonymität und ausgerechnet Mädchen als Opfer sprechen ein wenig dafür...  vlt. is der Junge auch einfach nur irre, auch das kann sein. Wir wissen es einfach nicht. 


@Monalye: es ist aber ein Riesenunterschied, ob man sein Kind lediglich nicht "verhätschelt" oder ob man es sogar schlägt, nur weil es zB sein Stifte verloren hat. Ich glaub hier meint auch niemand, dass man einem Kind alles durchgehen lassen sollte und - wenn es was falsch macht - es sogar deswegen noch tröstet und alles neu kauft, obwohl das Kind mit eigenem Verschulden was verloren oder zerstört hat.


----------



## nuuub (14. Juli 2015)

> ich denke, du hast dann auch ein Stückweit kein Unrechtsbewusstsein, weil Dein Vater auch keines hatte.



So ein Blödsinn. Mein Vater und meine Mutter sind die anständigsten Menschen die Ich kenne. Es gefällt mir gar nicht wenn jemand schlecht über sie spricht.
Lassen wir es.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Mein Vater und meine Mutter sind die anständigsten Menschen die Ich kenne. Es gefällt mir gar nicht wenn jemand schlecht über sie spricht.
> Lassen wir es.


 Ich hab mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Was ich meinte ist: wenn Dein Vater Unrecht tut - und das HAT er ja - dann KÖNNTE das als Vorbild wirken und begünstigt haben, dass du ebenfalls gewisse Rechte nicht achtest, was ja der Fall ist - oder?

Und das alles heißt ja nicht, dass Deine Eltern in der Summe nicht trotzdem anständig sind - dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken ist absurd. Man wird ja wohl noch sagen dürfen, dass bestimmte Dinge Scheisse und falsch sind/ware, ohne dass man gleich denjenigen als schlechten Menschen darstellt...   vlt. denkt er selber sogar inzwischen genau das, was ich auch denke...    

zu Deiner Mutter hab ich btw nie ein Wort gesagt, was kommst du immer mit der an? ^^


nebenbei: mein Vater hatte ich mich früher mit nem Gürtel immer wieder mal verprügelt, wenn ich sauer wurde und meine Zimmertüre zugeknallt hab, weil er das als mangelnden Respekt empfand  - ich hab aber NIE "Mist" gebaut, und ich hab auch TROTZDEM immer wieder mal nicht gehorcht oder wurde "frech", das hätte der sich also auch sparen können.


----------



## Frullo (15. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, mich würde es nicht wundert wenn ich jetzt von Bonkic (wem sonst ) oder anderen wegen meiner Erziehungsmethoden an den Pranger gestellt werde, aber das kümmert mich nicht. Familienangelegenheiten (und dazu gehört auch Kindererziehung) bleibt unsere Sache, da haben andere nicht mitzureden.



Andere nicht mitreden? Denkste!

http://www.ksta.de/recht/eltern-due...-klaps-erlaubt-strafen,21117296,26727278.html


----------



## Schnurx (15. Juli 2015)

Naja, das ist ja schon ein deutlich härterer Brocken als "Belästigung weiblicher LoL Spieler".
Ärgerlicherweise vermittelt der Artikel so den Eindruck, Bombendrohungen und "Swatting" seien weniger verabscheuenswürdig als die virtuelle Belästigung irgendwelcher Spielerinnen.
Bischen femi-geprägt?


----------



## LnHyun (15. Juli 2015)

Ja, das ist dann unsere Jugend heutzutage aus Langeweile Bombendrohungen verschicken?!
Die Erkenntnis, dass er nichts produktives macht, sollte doch eigentlich dazu führen, dass er sich eine produktive Beschäftigung sucht?! Sollte man ja eigentlich meinen!
 Btw als Spielerin weiß ich, dass es immer Typen gibt, die meinen einen dumm anquatschen zu müssen, aber was soll man machen? Einfach ignorieren ist da noch das beste! Witzig wird es erst, wenn Männer weibliche Charaktere/ Accounts haben und von Männer angeflirtet werden ='D


----------

